# HotS - Kostenloser Held Diablo - jetzt abgreifen



## Batze (20. August 2015)

Huhu,
wer das Spiel Diablo 3 sein Eigen nennt, kann ab jetzt für Heroes of the Storm eben diesen Helden Diablo kostenlos für immer freischalten.
Dafür muss man sich nur in das Game HotS einloggen und schon ist der Held Diablo permanent freigeschaltet und gehört einen dann für immer . Einer dann mehr in der Liste.

Anders rum, einmal in Diablo 3 einloggen und es gibt ein neues Helden Porträt und eine neue Flagge, beides mit der HotS Symbolik. Dazu müsst ihr allerdings in HotS Stufe 12 erreicht haben.

Die Aktion endet am 8.September 2015.

Desweiteren gibt es, wenn die neue Diablo Saison startet dann für HotS ein neues Reittier. Dazu muss man in der neuen Saison von Diablo 3 einen Saison Char auf Stufe 70 bringen.


Viel Spass beim abgreifen dieser Boni.


----------



## DeutscherSpieler (22. August 2015)

Ich finde man sollte ein PC-Forum nicht mit einer Werbeplattform verwechseln. Hier sollten normalerweise echte Spieler darüber diskutieren wie Spiele sich entwickeln, ob diese Entwicklung positiv ist oder negativ. Und wären die Entwicklerstudios schlau würden sie sich das genau durchlesen, was echte Spieler denken, aber die Zeiten scheinen schon sehr, sehr lange vorbei zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2015)

DeutscherSpieler schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte ein PC-Forum nicht mit einer Werbeplattform verwechseln. Hier sollten normalerweise echte Spieler darüber diskutieren wie Spiele sich entwickeln, ob diese Entwicklung positiv ist oder negativ.


 nicht nur das. Es werden ebenso Games einfach nur empfohlen, oder eben auch wenn es besondere Aktionen&co gibt, die einen vielleicht interessieren könnten, so wie hier. Is ja nicht so, dass Blizzard das hier postet... 



> Und wären die Entwicklerstudios schlau würden sie sich das genau durchlesen, was echte Spieler denken, aber die Zeiten scheinen schon sehr, sehr lange vorbei zu sein.


 glaub ich gar nicht mal, aber Geld verdient man halt eher mit Spielen, die auch Gelegenheitsspielern gut gefallen und sie nicht überfordern und nicht mit  Spielen, die nur relativ wenig (bezogen auf die Zielgruppe) zu schätzen wissen. Zudem scheut man auch noch die Risiken, sich zu sehr auf eine Zielgruppe der "Gamingfreaks" zu konzentieren.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2015)

DeutscherSpieler schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte ein PC-Forum nicht mit einer Werbeplattform verwechseln. Hier sollten normalerweise echte Spieler darüber diskutieren wie Spiele sich entwickeln, ob diese Entwicklung positiv ist oder negativ. Und wären die Entwicklerstudios schlau würden sie sich das genau durchlesen, was echte Spieler denken, aber die Zeiten scheinen schon sehr, sehr lange vorbei zu sein.


Vote 4 Anerkennnung von Batze als "echtem Spieler".

Bonusfrage: Was genau sind "falsche Spieler"?


----------

